# Is GREY'S ANATOMY a chick show?



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I've tried to get into it-and I've watched the entire first season and about half of the second season. It certainly isn't a bad show, but I just don't see why it's the megahit that it is. It's above average, and my wife and sister in law really love it-but I can't get into it. Is it me-or is it mainly a show targeted at women?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'd say it's a "chick show." Lots of women yakking about their problems and lots of cute guys for the ladies in the audience to ogle at.

That being said, I'm a huge fan myself. I can, however, understand why it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It just started running on Lifetime. 'Nuff said.

I watch it , though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> I'd say it's a "chick show." Lots of women yakking about their problems and lots of cute guys for the ladies in the audience to ogle at.
> 
> That being said, I'm a huge fan myself. I can, however, understand why it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


I agree....if you look at the demos on it, I'm sure there are way more females than males. But I enjoy it too, and it's a good show to watch with my wife.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Yup, pretty much a chick show. It became a megahit by following Desperate Housewives, if that tells you anything.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

It struck me as a chick show the instant I saw the first promo spots, but when it showed up on Lifetime it just confirmed my suspicions. So many shows nowadays are demographically targeted.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I agree....if you look at the demos on it, I'm sure there are way more females than males. But I enjoy it too, and it's a good show to watch with my wife.


What Bierboy said.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

It's a chick show with eye candy for husbands roped into watching it.

It's also pretty well written and the character/actor interaction is always spot on.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

It's a chick show IMO (albeit one with Katherine Heigl ).
Watch the commercials if you want to know who the network thinks is watching.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

duh... think ally mcbeal in a hospital


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

My wife loves it and I really don't like it, but I watch it with her. Hell, she sits thru Prison Break, Lost, My Name is Earl and The Office with me and can't stand them so 1 show is the least I can do.

About the only one we both like is Heroes. It is nice to have it trimmed down to about 1 hour block of TV per week (Thursday time shifted of course..)


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> duh... think ally mcbeal in a hospital


Dang, you hit the nail on the head with that one. I think it has become more of a chick show since they realized that is who is actually watching the show. I watch it for some of the medical stuff, I find it interesting.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The most feminine guy on the show lives in a house of women (including Heigl). 
Only women viewers would think he is straight.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Total chick show. 

And no hot chicks to stare at like Desperate Housewives? 

Yeah I'm out.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Whatever it is, its lame. If they dumped "Meredith" it might be somewhat tolerable.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

the vast majority of drama series on television are just fancy soap operas disguised with different themes, with the majority designed to pull in the female viewer. They know guys are more into sports and are more fickle and less likely to become a "loyal" viewer. They know the romance and relationship angle is far more likely to snag the female viewer than the male viewer, and that is where the revenue and commercial payoffs come in. So beyond the blatant T and A shows, any soap opera can be gussied up as a "medical" show or even a crime show, but if it involves primarily relationship issues, its in essence a chick show. Heck, even the Sopranos one could argue is an elaborate soap opera with more killing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Sure it's a chick show, but I dig it. I'll watch anything with great acting, dialogue, and character development, no matter who it's targeted at.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.


 And we have a winner. Finally a chick who verifies it is in fact a chick show.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Supfreak26 said:


> Total chick show.
> 
> And no hot chicks to stare at like Desperate Housewives?
> 
> Yeah I'm out.


I can stare at Izzy for extended periods of time.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> I can stare at Izzy for extended periods of time.


just as long as you're not leering.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> And no hot chicks to stare at like Desperate Housewives?


"Hot".
I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> And no hot chicks to stare at like Desperate Housewives?


One Katherine Heigl is worth the entire cast of DH.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tem said:


> just as long as you're not leering.


That answers the complaint that TTIWWP.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

tem said:


> just as long as you're not leering.


dang, caught myself leering


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes.

Ally McBeal? That show was funny at least, regardless of the whole depressed cuz I can't find a mate who doesn't mind my anorexia angle. I liked it for the humor. Grey's Anatomy, I can't get into it at all.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I can't tell you how happy I am with the feedback this has gotten. I don't feel guilty for abandoning it now!


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Definitely a chick show - one that I just can't get into (along w/Desperate Housewives). Not a fan.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Jesda said:


> If they dumped "Meredith" it might be somewhat tolerable.


+1

Meredith is a waste of photons.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> I can't tell you how happy I am with the feedback this has gotten. I don't feel guilty for abandoning it now!


 Why? Were you starting to question your manhood or something? Do you need our stamp of approval or disapproval to watch a TV show?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Definitely a chick show, with just enough stuff that's not strictly "chick" oriented so that the guy won't terribly mind watching with his S.O., even if he's not totally entertained.

Now, on a "chick show" scale, with 1 being the TV show equivalent of _Full Metal Jacket,_ and 10 being a "very special episode" of _Young and the Restless,_ I'd put this show at about a 5 or maybe at most a 6. It's not frequently sappy, there's no romance novel type storytelling, or any of that sort of stuff, so it's not the kind of show that'll send guys screaming from the room.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Chick show? Of course.

Strange though that almost none of the characters cares even remotely about the actual well-being of anyone but her or himself. I would think that would be contradictory to drawing female viewers.

George might be an exception. He's the most chick-like of all of the characters.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Chick show. Mind you, I've never watched it. The promos scream "chick show", though.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Squonk said:


> the vast majority of drama series on television are just fancy soap operas disguised with different themes, with the majority designed to pull in the female viewer. They know guys are more into sports and are more fickle and less likely to become a "loyal" viewer. They know the romance and relationship angle is far more likely to snag the female viewer than the male viewer, and that is where the revenue and commercial payoffs come in.


Absolutely true. That women drive TV ratings in general (and dramas in particular) is a basic tenet of TV programming.

Count me in as another dude who doesn't get the megahit status of Grey's. On ther other hand, while I don't have a season pass for it, every episode of Desperate Housewives that I've seen (because the TV is still on after Extreme Makeover: Home Edition) has been great, so I can at least understand what the fuss is about. But maybe it's because I like black comedy...


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Marco said:


> "Hot".
> I do not think that word means what you think it means.


She's ok. But not enough to get through the rest of the cast's nonstop whining. And Merideth's face makes me want to hurl.

I'm not even going to mention the Asian chick. Yuck! (well I guess I just did! lol)

Or the wussy guy's fat girlfriend.

One decent blonde just doesn't make up for the rest.

My brother-in-law thinks this is the greatest show on TV. I gave it a shot and I just don't get it.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

It's a total chick show, which is why I bailed out after the 1st season. For a "real" medical drama, watch ER or House MD.


----------

